# Mahindra C35 Thirty Hour Status Report



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

I have put 31 hours on my C35 with no major problems to report. I have had a minor issue with a pin that connects PTO level to the rest of the linkage popped out. I put a new pin had to replace the cotter pin (from TSC), that was lost and had to adjust the safety switch on the linkage, and lastly I had to tighten up a line on the power steer pump to reservoir that started leaking. Fix all problems in less than 20 minutes (took longer to get my wrench out). 

I have used 20 gallons of diesel so far.

My implements are: Pane Forks, Howes 5 ft Shedder, Howes 5 box blade, and a 4 ft Post Hole Digger. 

I am still very happy and satisfied with C35 so far.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the update wingnut its always good to here the good and the bad about tractors. It lets people who are looking get a idea if they are problematic or not. I hope everyone who has bought a tractor would take the time and post what kind of problems they have had just so you can see if its a common thing or just a fluke.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Sounds like it's real fuel efficient, too.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Operating a cost per hour*

The tractor has been run for 31 hours 
(too wet to move use right now) 

Avg: Diesel price $1.95 a gallon 

20 gallons used 
(Just added 6 gallon to top it off) 

I quart of ATF $2.49
(top off the power steering)

Pins $3.50 

Total Cost: $46.00

Avg. Cost Per Hour: $1.48 

It will be interesting to how much the 50 Hour service will impact the Avg Cost Per Hour. 

Apples to oranges comparison:

2000 Dodge Dakota Quad Cab V6 Gas
It gets 17 mpg at 60 mph Hwy so if I drive one hour at that speed without stopping. I would use the following: 

3.53 gallon of gas 
$1.57 Avg. gas price per gallon 

Cost per hour: 
$5.54 for that 1 hour of driving my Dodge pickup 
vs 
$1.48 for using 1 hour of tractor work with Mahindra 

Of course this comparison is two different kinds of application, two different kinds of engines, etc.


----------



## scout180 (Jul 22, 2004)

Must be nice to average only $1.57/gal on gas....here in VA the LOWEST I see now is $1.77. I found 93 octane yesterday for only $1.89 and thought I had a bargain!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Wingnut, you should be using off road diesel. You can get that for around $1.30 per gallon around my area.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

I planning on getting 250 gallon tank and buying Ag Diesel for about that price.


----------

